
Digital Asset and ISDA Introduce Tool to Help Drive Adoption of ISDA CDM - PDiMarzio
https://medium.com/daml-driven/the-isda-cdm-much-more-than-just-a-standard-for-the-derivatives-lifecycle-71c367373743
======
PDiMarzio
The CDM reference implementation in DAML discussed in this blog post is open
source: [https://github.com/digital-asset/lib-cdm-event-
specification...](https://github.com/digital-asset/lib-cdm-event-
specification-module)

Digital Asset has also open sourced a complete example of a swaps application
in DAML using the CDM: [https://github.com/digital-asset/ex-cdm-
swaps](https://github.com/digital-asset/ex-cdm-swaps)

Both repos are licensed under Apache 2.0

